# What Acidic Juices Do To Plastic Tanks



## Derick (18/11/13)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (18/11/13)

Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (18/11/13)

Fusion vapor apple cinaana was in this evod for less then 10 sec and it broke. Look at the rubber from the pt2 it swelled up








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (18/11/13)

Jirre. Looks like dripping only juice that one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/11/13)

Powerful stuff that! Sharief, you should reviews those Fuzion juices for us here, if you please: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/e-liquid-reviews/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (18/11/13)

Will do mathee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (18/11/13)

Just between you and me... I dont think we should be vaping pure nitric acid like that....
My Banana Cinnamon stained my RSST tank. Lucky as soon as I realized I just filled with cinnamon based juice, I opened it up and rinced. Plastic from RSST might be weaker now, so I use it with my usuals for now. RY4, desert ship etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/11/13)

hectic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (3/12/13)

iv read a while back about what cinnamon does to the tanks, so stayed away, i also hate vaping, coffee,chocolate flavors, they always a killing the buzz same goes for madvapes fireball flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------

